# Here we go again!



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

> HR669 (The Nonnative Wildlife Invasion Prevention Act) is a bill up for review in the U.S. Congressional House of Representatives that could effectively outlaw possession of non-native species in the United States. Whereas U.S. law currently regulates most species-ownership at the state level, with ownership legal unless a species is specifically protected under state or (less frequently) federal law (i.e.: the Endangered Species Act), HR669 would attempt to divide all species into an approved list and an unapproved list, with species defaulting to the unapproved list. As a federal law this would preempt state laws and apply through the U.S. Modifications would also have to take place at the federal level (much different than approaching your city council to okay ownership of a small python species, for example).
> 
> The reptile hobby is far less mainstream than the dog, cat and aquarium fish hobbies, and has historically held far less public sympathy. Turtles are a fraction of the reptile hobby. It seems likely many niche exotic species (i.e.: Mexican Giant Musk Turtles, Mata Matas) would be unlikely to get on an approved list soon, and those theoretically capable of surviving in substantial parts of the U.S. (i.e.: European Pond Turtles) might be prohibited (irrational legislative restrictions against domestic ferrets are an example of over-zealous persecution of pet hobbyist minority groups).
> 
> ...


Lets protest again people your comment matter!

Here is the link! http://turtleforum.com/images/HR669_3_31_09.pdf


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grrr!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is disgusting.

Times like this I wish I was American so that I could make my reps' phones ring off the hook!

I posted a topic in the Lounge: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=182713

This isn't just about reptiles. It will affect FISH, birds, even small animals. It will restrict transport of animals across state lines. It is rediculous, oppressive, will cost tens of thousands of jobs, billions in revenue. It is ludicrous.

http://www.nohr669.com


----------

